# Embed PDF in Word Document



## md2lgyk

I have Word 2000. How do I embed a PDF file into a Word document? I've done it using cut & paste, but some of the people I sent the document to can't open the PDF. Is there a better way?


----------



## cristobal03

This isn't a very good answer, but have you tried inserting it as an image rather than a pdf filetype?

chris.

[edit]
Is it even possible to convert a pdf to a graphic image? It must be, per this other thread...

http://forums.techguy.org/t389564.html



radmo86 said:


> ok.. now i am all giddy inside.. The other way of putting a file in the header record, omg, i just dropped a .pdf file in there and adobe converted it to a pic inside my header allowing what i needed.. NOW.. along comes this omniform suggestion - weeeee!!!


[/edit]


----------



## mctoo

Adobe 5.0 (presumably newer versions, too) can open the .pdf and then save it as a .jpg. Then insert the "picture" in the .doc file. The text is not editable, of course. We've done it a lot.


----------



## md2lgyk

Yes, I know that can be done but it's not what I want to do. I want to embed the PDF so that when I open the Word document, the full PDF document doesn't show until I click on the icon.


----------



## Noyb

If you don't have Adobe Photoshop or Elements, you can view the pdf picture,
(you may want to turn your screen resolution up),
Capture the Screen Image, then you can edit (crop) the image as desired and save it in a compatible format to insert in word.


----------



## cristobal03

md2lgyk said:


> Yes, I know that can be done but it's not what I want to do. I want to embed the PDF so that when I open the Word document, the full PDF document doesn't show until I click on the icon.


Okay, just to make sure I have the problem right:

You have a PDF document that you want embedded as an icon into your Word document, but when you distribute it some people are having trouble opening the PDF when they double-click the icon.

Do those users have Reader? I'm sure they do.

Have you gone through the *Insert-->File...* or *Insert-->Object* processes in Word? This seems like the "correct" way to do what you're trying to do, rather than cut/paste.

("correct" in quotes because I don't mean it derisively; just the way that Microsoft probably intended the functionality)

HTH

chris.

[edit]
Just tried to simulate the situation on my box. Successfully embedded a PDF, displayed as an icon. On the first double-click, I get a trusted file warning ("[make sure you know there's no virus in this]") and Adobe does not open. If I immediately double-click again, it opens just fine. Is this like the problem you're having?

Also, nevermind using *Insert-->File...*, I don't know what that did but it was weird. The appropriate command sequence is *Insert-->Object...* and then *Browse* for the desired file under the *Create from File* tab. Check *Display as Icon* and make sure *Link to File* is unchecked.
[/edit]


----------



## md2lgyk

> On the first double-click, I get a trusted file warning ("[make sure you know there's no virus in this]") and Adobe does not open. If I immediately double-click again, it opens just fine. Is this like the problem you're having?


Yes, that sometimes, but not always, happens. Very strange.


----------



## cristobal03

Did using *Insert-->Object...* fix your problem? I have a feeling the other thing is an ownership/security level issue, and I probably can't help there. Not without doing some research myself, anyway.

Let us know,

chris.


----------



## md2lgyk

No, Insert Object does not fix anything. It acts the same way as if I had used Cut/Paste (which also inserted it as an object). Maybe it's just not something that can be done.


----------



## cristobal03

md2lgyk said:


> No, Insert Object does not fix anything. It acts the same way as if I had used Cut/Paste (which also inserted it as an object). Maybe it's just not something that can be done.


It does't seem like the problem's on your end. That might just be because I don't really know what you meant when you said other users can't open the embedded object. Were there any errors associated with it? Did you distribute the document in an email, or over a shared network resource, or on some physical medium?


----------

